# Double toms



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Went out this weekend with my dad and my best friend. As we drove into the hunting area we saw a longbeard in a field. So we parked and circled around downwind of him set up and started calling. But he had 5 hens with him payed no mind to our calls and walked on. After he was gone we saw two gobblers walking down a road. So again we drove and parked on a road about 3ooyards away from the trees that were between the road they were on and our road. As we were walking something strange happened...it was 4 o clock and a chorus of coyotes started up. The gobblers went crazy! So we got to the end of their road set out they decoy. Set up and started calling. They answered once and then shut up. We thought maybe they went on but no sooner than the thought came the coyotes started up again! Again they gobbled this time they were closer. The coyotes stopped calling and the birds shut up. Then a thought came to mind as my partners were calling i pulled out my crow call. I motioed for them to stop they did. I hit the call and they gobbled. They were right in front of us. But we couldnt see them. After three more calls from the power crow. We saw a fan through the brush. They came around to our road and stopped there was 5 of them all toms. We picked the two biggest out and when they stuck out their heads we counted to three and blasted them. They were two 6 and a half inchers. Not the biggest but a good start for turkey this year. Trying to find out how to post the pics.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

here is http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

they tell you how to get pic on post. congrat you got nice old fat turkey!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Good job :beer: can't wait for my opener May 1st.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Good job!
I chased a group of 10 birds this morning from one end of my place to the next. Finally around 10 they settled down a little and I was able to call in a terribly ****** off hen into my set. She wasn't happy with another chick moving in to her territory. 
A few minutes later a small jake popped up over the hill and came to about 15 feet of me, but after seeing a couple of the bruisers in the group I passed on him. Going to try it again this evening. This Turkey thing is fun!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This should help you out when your ready to post the picture...

When you have the picture uploaded under your photo album or under a photo topic, just look at the number and copy the number into this info below!

Just fill in the number...

*[siteimg]#[/siteimg]*

Congrats!


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Squalsqualbang told only half the right story we never heard the coyotes on the place we was hunting. We was walking up the road and heard them gopble. So we snuck down got into postion and shot em dead.

I shot the other 6 incher.

3006SHOOTER


----------

